# 2011 Can-Am Outlander 800R MAX XTP! (w/pics)



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

A lot of nice machines posted, but I have been on em all,,, test ride one of these. Got hooked after riding my buds 800R. 








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Crusher (Jul 21, 2005)

That thing is a beast!


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

one of these is defiently, maybe on my list for a may purchase, I heard that there was some problems with their electronics....any one confirm or shed any light on this.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

That is a sweet rig! Looks fast standing still!

Gideon, A few years back, Outlanders were having some electrical issues. It was hit or miss, some had lots of problems, others none at all. I have not heard of any electrical issues on the current outlanders. The one weak point on them is the frame....but it is only a weak point if you are putting that machine through the extremes of what they are built for. For trail riding, hunting/fishing, work around the house, plowing etc you will not have frame issues. Guys have tweaked them when pushing them to the limit and beyond but unless you plan on running obstacles courses with no fear or jumping long distances, it's a non issue. 

Grab a thumbfull of throttle though and you will smile!



A retired friend of mine purchased one two years ago....he loved it but one day the power got the best of him, the machine got away from him and he met a tree that didn't move. Busted him up pretty good. He wasn't even trail riding, just a leisurly ride on his property. He now drives a lifted golf cart!:tdo12: The moral of the story....this thing is fast and it is not very forgiving if one makes a mistake. However....it will make you smile!:evilsmile


----------

